# Seagal for Gov?



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I see Steven Seagal is possibly going to run for the Governor or Arizona.. Personally, I like the guy. I would like to see how he does...

Steven Seagal says he may run for Ariz. governor


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Action movie stars as Governors has not worked out too well the last couple times we have tried it. Jesse Ventura, Arnie...

Personally, I would prefer a retired conservative businessman.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Normally I would agree with that.. From things I have read about him, he has sort of the same mindset as most of us..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Barring anybody with better credentials, I'd vote for him.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> Normally I would agree with that.. From things I have read about him, he has sort of the same mindset as most of us..


Yeah - I really do not know much about him. It is just that I am very protective of AZ. Not only am I planning on moving there, but we cannot let the next Governor undo the good work of Jan Brewer.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

herd through the vine, segal is a very upstanding bloke.. (from the martial arts societies) he did goto jail for extortion, but arny was a known roid user

my view, give him a chance, he can't **** things up any more than they are


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Anyonethatisntapolitican.us

That is my thought for a web site, but here is the other shoe

Anyonethathasntlivedinhollywood.us

That would be the opposing point.

Just saying

FYI Anyone that is a Clinton, Bush, will NOT be getting my vote in 2016


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The best scene Steven Seagal ever had.






I was the only one in the theater that cheered when this happen ::clapping::


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Steven Seagal some of his movies had the left wing cant but that may have just been the script writers and not him.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

I wouldn't vote for him. He isn't from here.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

A buddy I went to HS with was on his detail in Louisiana. They usually had him go search the adjacent swamp for evidence.

I'm sure Segal is a nice guy and all and I respect his LEO career, but I haven't seen any "Governor Material" out of him. If he CAN do the job and he WANTS to do the job, he needs to convince me. So far, I ain't convinced.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hell, I am half-tempted to run for AZ Governor if it would get me there faster. Do you think I could win with a platform of promising to raze Bisbee (far too many hippies) and fill what is left with National Guard to turn the Mexicans back?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Bisbee is fine. Let the hippies be hippies. Who else is gonna make hand crafted soap and candles and windchimes and $#!+? Besides... Cumulatively, their vote is squat. I'm more worried about the invasion of libtards from The Peoples Republik Of Kaliforniastan.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

There is that. Ya'll need to set up more checkpoints on the border - with Kalifornistan.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

If ya can't tell, I'm not a big fan of his.


----------



## saltine1 (Dec 21, 2013)

IMO the man seems kind of cartoon-ish. Not unlike our owm studdering, bumbling retard of a governor ( Mark "chicken [email protected]" Dayton) I wouldn't vote for him. No offense to any fans of his


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The man in the movies is not the man who'd run for office. He is a traditional Hollywood elite liberal, anti gun, anti business, more taxes and more government.



PrepConsultant said:


> I see Steven Seagal is possibly going to run for the Governor or Arizona.. Personally, I like the guy. I would like to see how he does...
> 
> Steven Seagal says he may run for Ariz. governor


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

And by the way he is active in PETA, and not my people eating tasty animals group either...


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I will vote for him if he promises to go through the white house with a cue ball wrapped in a towel and beat the hell out of everyone like he did in hard to kill.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

saltine1 said:


> IMO the man seems kind of cartoon-ish. Not unlike our owm studdering, bumbling retard of a governor ( Mark "chicken [email protected]" Dayton) I wouldn't vote for him. No offense to any fans of his


I think chicken shit would be rightly offended being compared to Mark Dayton.


----------



## saltine1 (Dec 21, 2013)

Good point! I would like to apologize to any chicken droppings offended by my insensitive remarks:O


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I always heard he was pro gun.. Here is one..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Seagal has shown his politics in a few of the movies he directed and starred in. I wouldn't vote for him even if he ran on the Libertarian ticket. 

I don't know what he is like socially but I don't want an environmentalist, tree hugging bunny lover in any political office. I don't care if he is pro gun, he is definitely not pro-freedom or pro-rights.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Hen reminds me of Massad Ayoob, a fraud and a fake that has created a image that is far from the true person they represent.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Becarefull. He might be one of those where it's cool for him but not for anyone else. Wall berg is that way



PrepConsultant said:


> I always heard he was pro gun.. Here is one..


----------

